# Free Ostinato strings by Sonokinetic but be quick



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks to soundbylaura: https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/


----------



## Haakond (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pschelfh (Dec 13, 2016)

Just got the mail, so it's really true?!


----------



## zewolfx (Dec 13, 2016)

WOW ! Thanks a lot !!!!! downloading right now !


----------



## mc_deli (Dec 13, 2016)

Brilliant thanks


----------



## krops (Dec 13, 2016)

Saw the email and tried to be vewy, vewy quiet as I snuck in and claimed a copy! Releasing a new product and giving it away for free... What developer besides Sonokinetic would do something like this?


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 13, 2016)

Thanks Sonokinetic! 
but some strange stuff for me...... i had to change password 3 times to finally access the site, got the code and downloaded the content manager ,pasted the serial # hit enter and nothing happens.
I see 2 different downloads which is correct?
Thanks


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 13, 2016)

Just got it too. Sonokinetics servers are loaded so they temporarily disabled downloads. Looks like a bit of a learning curve but it sounds great.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 13, 2016)

Worried about the size but hey I checked out the videos and this looks VERY cool and interesting. Probably time for me to buy that 2nd darn 500 GB Samsung anyhoo.


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2016)

The downloading process for this is halted for those just now trying to access it, but access will be available again later. The servers, as expected are overwhelmed. In any case, the download will remain available, as long as you get Ostinato Strings into your Sonokinetic account.

A sincere thank you to Son and his team for this totally unexpected and greatly appreciated Christmas gift. I have no idea why Sonokinetic is are doing this, but nevertheless, have accepted their gift without hesitation.  Merry Christmas to the Sonokinetic team, and I will certainly try to 'pay this gift forward' in some way in the days ahead.


----------



## hawpri (Dec 13, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks Sonokinetic!
> but some strange stuff for me...... i had to change password 3 times to finally access the site, got the code and downloaded the content manager ,pasted the serial # hit enter and nothing happens.
> I see 2 different downloads which is correct?
> Thanks


One is for Kontakt 5.1, but I'm not sure what version of Kontakt the other one requires. Each download is listed as a complete package, so it doesn't look like downloading only 16 bit or only 24 bit is an option. It would be nice if there was a separate link for samples and Kontakt files.

The download is still working for me, but about an hour ago on Facebook they mentioned that downloads were temporarily disabled due to large amounts of traffic.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 13, 2016)

This is fantastic! I was going to buy this for a project anyway but this! Truly great. I love this company.
I can wait for the storm to blow over before attempting downloading. So happy right now!


----------



## Iskra (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, thanks a lot!!


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 13, 2016)

kgdrum said:


> Thanks Sonokinetic!
> but some strange stuff for me...... i had to change password 3 times to finally access the site, got the code and downloaded the content manager ,pasted the serial # hit enter and nothing happens.
> I see 2 different downloads which is correct?
> Thanks


One of the downloads is designed for Kontakt 5.1. You can see the difference reading the description.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

I understand you get a download with NI serial to use in the latest Kontakt Player with NKS compatibility (and see it in the library pane of both Kontakt Player and Kontakt full) and another for an older Kontakt version:

"The difference is in Kontakt version, 5.1 and above or 5.5.2 and above, which is also NKS compatible."


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2016)

hawpri said:


> The download is still working for me, but about an hour ago on Facebook they mentioned that downloads were temporarily disabled due to large amounts of traffic.


They are opening downloads for 100 people at a time in order to keep the servers going, and will notify 'you' when it's time for your download.....at least that's the way I read it on Facebook.

"We will unlock the downloads in batches of 100 once the free serial numbers run out, or when the system returns to normal levels of crazyness. We will let you know when your download is available from your users account."


----------



## J-M (Dec 13, 2016)

Free? Don't mind if I do...Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic is setting the pace. Will be a difficult act to follow. Congrats indeed.


----------



## krops (Dec 13, 2016)

I was going to share elsewhere, but now it says 0000 available copies left! Good job I caught it in time; I'll get to downloading when their servers cool down.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

krops said:


> I was going to share elsewhere, but now it says 0000 available copies left! Good job I caught it in time; I'll get to downloading when their servers cool down.


there are still > 2000 left so, not quite finished yet


----------



## gpax (Dec 13, 2016)

playz123 said:


> The downloading process for this is halted for those just now trying to access it, but access will be available again later. The servers, as expected are overwhelmed. In any case, the download will remain available, as long as you get Ostinato Strings into your Sonokinetic account.
> 
> A sincere thank you to Son and his team for this totally unexpected and greatly appreciated Christmas gift. I have no idea why Sonokinetic is are doing this, but nevertheless, have accepted their gift without hesitation.  Merry Christmas to the Sonokinetic team, and I will certainly try to 'pay this gift forward' in some way in the days ahead.


Good to know, as I was experiencing the Download Manager rejecting the code. Ditto from my on adding much thanks and appreciation for this gift!

Greg


----------



## maestro2be (Dec 13, 2016)

That is really an amazing holiday gift! Thank you so much!


----------



## Shubus (Dec 13, 2016)

Soo......waiting for the load to lighten............


----------



## Symfoniq (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow...just redeemed my license. Thank you so much, Sonokinetic! This looks fantastic.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

If you can't download now, you'll find your serial and download link in your account.


----------



## TGV (Dec 13, 2016)

That's totally amazing. I would love to hear their motivation. I guess they think it's an excellent companion for their other libraries.


----------



## DSmolken (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow. Gonna have to make some space on my hard drive, I remember they did the Gediz vocal freebie earlier.


----------



## AR (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic  is awesome  I LUV U


----------



## woodsdenis (Dec 13, 2016)

Good lord astounding !!!!!


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, what a generous offer! I haven't bought anything from Sonokinetic before, so I guess I can see why they might be motivated to do this ... it's like a gateway drug to their other libraries, which will become much easier for me to consider now that I've created an account to get this free offer. So they'll probably make some money from me in the long term, if history is any guide. (E.g., I finally bought my first FabFilter plugin just about four months ago, due to a promotional discount ... I've got three of them now, hehe.)

Waiting in line for my download now. Thanks much for posting this here ... I'm sure I'd have missed out on it otherwise.


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

Anyone knows how to download this to an external drive on Mac?


----------



## Kaan Guner (Dec 13, 2016)

This is how a company grows. I mean, inevitably, they gained my interest and gratitude for an eternity. How nice of them.


----------



## catsass (Dec 13, 2016)

40GB?
What am I missing here?

_Library Details:
16 Bit version 5.46 Gb sample pool, 13800 samples
24 Bit version 10.59 Gb sample pool, 13800 samples 
1 recorded orchestral section: Strings 52 players
4 recorded microphone positions: Close - Decca tree - Wide - Balcony (Far)
Kontakt Player and Komplete Kontrol version €99,90
Available December 13th 17:00 CET_


----------



## WindcryMusic (Dec 13, 2016)

catsass said:


> 40GB?
> What am I missing here?
> 
> _Library Details:
> ...



I was wondering the same thing, not that it matters too much when it is offered for free. Perhaps the OP was adding together the sizes of the Kontakt Player and Kontakt 5.1 versions thereof (although there is no reason to download both that I can think of)? Maybe they add up to something close to 40GB in actual sample size (uncompressed)?


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

It's because of the installation process. I'll go and edit.
You do need some 30 GB+ space to download and install, then you can delete the rar files or keep them as back up. Of course, if you only install the 16Bit (or 24Bit) files, you won't need as much space.


----------



## Vovique (Dec 13, 2016)

It's actually been a long Sono tradition to give users free instruments on Christmas, as I can see from my account those included Gediz middle Eastern male vocal library, Sleigh Bells, Cuica Brazilian percussion, and Trailer Voice free version. But this of course is by far the most generous gift ever. Thank you!
Wait.. 4000 copies for free? Jeez, be ready to hear the Ostinatos in every second tune produced in 2017!)


----------



## Fleer (Dec 13, 2016)

67 to go.
More news on the two versions: "The difference is in Kontakt version, 5.1 and above or 5.5.2 and above, which is also NKS compatible."


----------



## playz123 (Dec 13, 2016)

Free copies now gone.....now 50% off today.


----------



## Paul Owen (Dec 13, 2016)

All gone. Still 50% for the remainder of the 24 hours.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 13, 2016)

I haven't started messing with it yet, but I do wonder for sure if I'll need this. In other words, I feel kind of sorry for those who missed out.


----------



## mac (Dec 13, 2016)

So, that was a potential €500,000 that @Sonokinetic BV just gave away. *Half a million* - you guys rock!

_I know not everyone would have bought the library, but still, pretty damn amazing._


----------



## midiman (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic truly understands what is the spirit of Christmas! Thanks so much for the act of generosity!


----------



## John57 (Dec 13, 2016)

Plus the cost for the download bandwidth


----------



## desert (Dec 13, 2016)

missed out. should re open it for one more hour


----------



## kitekrazy (Dec 13, 2016)

Sucks when you miss out because you have a day job and can't access the web during those hours.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Dec 13, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> I know! Just got home from teaching, but too late. And I just bought Maximo! Oh well. Its all good.



That interested me because of what I believe are some powerful tutti sections. I'd be interested to hear your thoughts.


----------



## james7275 (Dec 13, 2016)

I was able to pick this up this morning, but I just updated last week to the new version of kontakt. Will this not work on that version? Is there a way to go back to 5.5 if need be?


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 13, 2016)

james7275 said:


> I was able to pick this up this morning, but I just updated last week to the new version of kontakt. Will this not work on that version? Is there a way to go back to 5.5 if need be?



It works fine in the latest version of Kontakt ... no need to worry about reverting to an older version


----------



## james7275 (Dec 13, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> It works fine in the latest version of Kontakt ... no need to worry about reverting to an older version


Thank you Sonokinetic for the advice and the free gift.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn my time zone. Missed this deal. Very generous offer from Sonokinetic. Merry Christmas.


----------



## Quasar (Dec 13, 2016)

Missed this too because of work, but am happy it happened anyway.


----------



## novaburst (Dec 13, 2016)

What what, where, when, how, who....... what just happened oh gee your kidding me right, missed it


----------



## markleake (Dec 13, 2016)

Timezone issue here too. :(


----------



## pixel (Dec 13, 2016)

Thank you for this gift. Equivalent sum goes to MSF Doctors Without Borders


----------



## Mike Fox (Dec 13, 2016)

Fleer said:


> Thanks to soundbylaura: https://www.sonokinetic.net/products/instruments/ostinato-strings/



I would like to publicly thank you for creating this thread. I was able to snag this library for free thanks to you posting the link, and for Sonokinetic being so generous. Merry Christmas!


----------



## davidgary73 (Dec 13, 2016)

Ahhhh man..miss this too. Blessed Christmas


----------



## galactic orange (Dec 13, 2016)

I was fortunate enough to wake up early in my time zone (and have coffee in my system) and just happened to see the link that Fleer posted. I didn't realize it was limited in number until after the purchase. So a big thank you for that!

I feel bad for the person who didn't get it free because I snagged it so fast. I really appreciate companies who give these kinds of freebies, whether I received them or not. Because now Sonokinetic is on my radar and they'll be one of the first places I look as soon as my wallet recovers from the holidays.


----------



## Syneast (Dec 13, 2016)

Ah. Screwed by my timezone as well. If you ever do this again, Sonokinetic, let it span as many timezones as possible pretty please.


----------



## benatural (Dec 13, 2016)

Wow, Sonokinetic. Thank you for your generosity!


----------



## danielb (Dec 13, 2016)

Hi ! & thanks @Sonokinetic BV for this great gift !  I could grab it but still can't download ... Bandwidth is still limited or I have another problem ? thanks..


----------



## Bulb (Dec 13, 2016)

Damn I must have JUST missed this...


----------



## JC_ (Dec 14, 2016)

Bulb said:


> Damn I must have JUST missed this...



Same - I waited until I thought was the release time just to watch the walkthrough video but there weren't any new posts in the product thread so I went to sleep.


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 14, 2016)

Great gesture, but it's a bit strange that Sonokinetic is only "on people's radar" due to this free event. They make amazing libraries and have amazing sales. Every year around this time, I feel like a 10 year old again checking the Sonokinetic tree for goodies each morning. Even at half off, this library is still a steal.


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

danielb said:


> Hi ! & thanks @Sonokinetic BV for this great gift !  I could grab it but still can't download ... Bandwidth is still limited or I have another problem ? thanks..


Hi,
you should be able to download now. If you are experiencing problems, please open a support ticket at support.sonokinetic.net and we'll get you sorted out


----------



## Sonokinetic BV (Dec 14, 2016)

Syneast said:


> Ah. Screwed by my timezone as well. If you ever do this again, Sonokinetic, let it span as many timezones as possible pretty please.


we actually thought it would run longer, it would end when either the timer ran out (48 hours) or the amount of free serials did...because of huge demand the free serials ran out after only 6 hours!


----------



## zeng (Dec 14, 2016)

I missed it too :(


----------



## Syneast (Dec 14, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> we actually thought it would run longer, it would end when either the timer ran out (48 hours) or the amount of free serials did...because of huge demand the free serials ran out after only 6 hours!


Wow, 6 hours? Okay. I understand. It's not easy to know the demand beforehand. It was a shame though, because for me (and I am sure many others) it would have been a good demo experience. I haven't purchased anything from you previously, so if I had tried and liked your Ostinato Strings I might have ended up investing in your other libraries.


----------



## danielb (Dec 14, 2016)

Sonokinetic BV said:


> Hi,
> you should be able to download now. If you are experiencing problems, please open a support ticket at support.sonokinetic.net and we'll get you sorted out


Yeah done ! great  let's make some music now !


----------



## prodigalson (Dec 14, 2016)

Syneast said:


> so if I had tried and liked your Ostinato Strings I might have ended up investing in your other libraries.



pity. maybe this one, $100, quasi-experimental library would have convinced you of the worth of the SK catalogue. Without it, we'll never know! Curse you, Sonokinetic!!


----------



## John57 (Dec 14, 2016)

I was surprised by the number of free serials that Sonokinetic has to pay NI to give away for it. One source stated it was close to 3,000 quite a demand I would say.


----------



## jules (Dec 14, 2016)

John57 said:


> One source stated it was close to 3,000 quite a demand I would say.


More 4000/5000, i think, as i picked one around 3500. Thank you very much, sonokinetic ! You guys rock !


----------



## eross2121 (Dec 14, 2016)

so i have it in my cart. I currently have the latest edition of kontakt. wich file do i download?


----------



## Fleer (Dec 14, 2016)

If you didn't get the freebie, you can still buy Ostinato Strings at half price for $50 in the next hour or so.


----------



## A.P. (Dec 14, 2016)

Missed it too :(


----------



## JC_ (Dec 14, 2016)

Fleer said:


> If you didn't get the freebie, you can still buy Ostinato Strings at half price for $50 in the next hour or so.



I think the offer is available for 48hrs - so another day, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## williemyers (Dec 14, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Perhaps you could have saved a few for customers who have purchased your products....


+1


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 14, 2016)

fritzmartinbass said:


> Perhaps you could have saved a few for customers who have purchased your products.



I'm certain the majority of people who picked this up already own their products. I do, and I grabbed one of the free ones. First come, first serve.


----------



## A.P. (Dec 14, 2016)

Anyway… Good marketing


----------



## williemyers (Dec 14, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> I'm certain the majority of people who picked this up already own their products....


actually, it's interesting how many people in this thread have admitted that they do *not* own Sonokenetic products - - and then, thanked the company for the freebie...


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 14, 2016)

williemyers said:


> actually, it's interesting how many people in this thread have admitted that they do *not* own Sonokenetic products - - and then, thanked the company for the freebie...


So maybe ~20/4000 people? I think a lot of people who grabbed this were probably made aware by the 12 days of Xmas email, not by this thread.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Dec 14, 2016)

John57 said:


> One is for the full version of Kontakt and the other with the serial number is for the player version.


From Sonokinetic... "The difference is in Kontakt version, 5.1 and above or 5.5.2 and above, which is also NKS compatible."


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 14, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> So maybe ~20/4000 people? I think a lot of people who grabbed this were probably made aware by the 12 days of Xmas email, not by this thread.



That's a rather poor argument when you assume all people who aren't previous sonokinetic customers posted here. And email subscription does not mean they were a customer. I subscribe to a lot of developer newsletter but don't own any of them just to keep up with the latest.

But that's beside the point. Why does it matter if you're an existing customer or not. That's marketing. We live in a world where you get a free promo tablet or tv only if you're a new customer to [fill in the blank]. I mean yah it certainly blows for people of different time zone to miss out. But that's what happens when there's free stuff, some people win some people lose. It's the nature of these things.


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 14, 2016)

kaiyoti said:


> That's a rather poor argument when you assume all people who aren't previous sonokinetic customers posted here. And email subscription does not mean they were a customer. I subscribe to a lot of developer newsletter but don't own any of them just to keep up with the latest.
> 
> But that's beside the point. Why does it matter if you're an existing customer or not. That's marketing. We live in a world where you get a free promo tablet or tv only if you're a new customer to [fill in the blank]. I mean yah it certainly blows for people of different time zone to miss out. But that's what happens when there's free stuff, some people win some people lose. It's the nature of these things.


It doesn't matter if you're a customer or not, that's exactly my point. I pulled that number out of my ass too btw. People are complaining that existing customers aren't getting preferential treatment when it comes to give aways. I'm saying that probably quite a few are when others are implying that they all aren't existing customers. Just whining that they didn't get it time. It's nonsense.


----------



## williemyers (Dec 14, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> ... others are implying that they all aren't existing customers....


gotta calll b.s. here.....no one implied that "all aren't existing customers"....that's tailoring other folks' comments to suit your argument....a.k.a. "b.s.".....


----------



## BNRSound (Dec 14, 2016)

williemyers said:


> gotta calll b.s. here.....no one implied that "all aren't existing customers"....that's tailoring other folks' comments to suit your argument....a.k.a. "b.s.".....


It's from your own previous comment... I didn't see many people say they didn't own existing products but you're comment made it seem that everyone in the thread was saying that they weren't.


----------



## Craig Sharmat (Dec 14, 2016)

First off maybe the best Freebie ever, very cool library and my guess is they will expand it (probably won't be free).

If you are a former customer then this is a cool thank you, if you are not then maybe you take the time to discover their libraries and buy something else. Even though I do occasional demos for them I also buy their products, they do a great job, obviously need to make a profit but have always have been generous and this is continuing proof.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 14, 2016)

I have existing products. I am in a different time zone. Not only am I _in_ a different time zone, but apparently I'm _from_ a different time zone. I found out about it on this forum because I don't do Twitface and Titterbook. I managed to get it with about 4300 copies still to go.
If I had missed it, I would have bought it at 50.


----------



## benmrx (Dec 14, 2016)

Let's not forget that there were what..., 4,000 copies they gave away. This thread only represents a teeny, tiny portion of that. I think what they did was absolutely fantastic. If it didn't work out for you because of your schedule or time-zone, that in no reflects anything on Sonokinetic IMO. Sometimes the ball bounces your way, sometimes it doesn't. They gave no preferential treatment to anyone, whether that was new customers, old customers, loyal customers, etc. IMO, they couldn't have done it better.



Craig Sharmat said:


> First off maybe the best Freebie ever


Absolutely.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 14, 2016)

I AM a Sonokinetic customer and have been from the very beginning and I have absolutely no problem that everyone was offered the Ostinato Strings library for free. It builds good will towards the company in the community and also might turn some people on to their products who might not otherwise have looked at them. Personally, I think that was probably the point. 

I'm sorry that some people were unable to grab the free deal, but at least you can still get the 50% off price, which is pretty good too. There have been a lot of good deals these past couple weeks from other companies as well, and I have not been able to jump on many of the things that I would have wanted to. That's probably okay too... my time will come. In the meantime, I've made a pact with myself to get better at using the tools that I have already. As many tools as we each have, there is always going to be somebody that has more and better. BUT... there is also somebody who has even less and who would absolutely love to have what we have now. AND... often somebody who is doing much more incredible music with much less, lol.

I also promised myself that starting in January I am going to set up "Christmas fund" so that I'll be more prepared next year.


----------



## givemenoughrope (Dec 14, 2016)

argh! Missed it...thought there was an extra day.


----------



## williemyers (Dec 14, 2016)

b.s., take two.....



williemyers said:


> ...it's interesting *how many people* * in this thread* have admitted that they do *not* own Sonokenetic products...





BNRSound said:


> ...your comment made it seem that *everyone in the thread* was saying that they weren't (owners)


(corrected your spelling....no extra charge!)

p.s., this is my last post in this thread....
you go ahead and have the last word....
you oughta feel like you've won *something* today!


----------



## kaiyoti (Dec 14, 2016)

BNRSound said:


> It's from your own previous comment... I didn't see many people say they didn't own existing products but you're comment made it seem that everyone in the thread was saying that they weren't.



"It's interesting how many people in this thread" does not mean "everyone in this thread". I tend to agree that there are various people saying "now Sonokinetic is on my radar". Sure, marketing at it's core but Sonokinetic always had been on my radar for me. I've always found it strange that people drool over libraries like Spitfire and Orchestral tools simply because they build up this marketed "elite" status while having next to no sales for their expensive libs, but Sonokinetic who does sales on amazing libraries every few months is seemingly only grabbing some people's attention now.


----------



## Michael K. Bain (Dec 14, 2016)

benmrx said:


> Let's not forget that there were what..., 4,000 copies they gave away. This thread only represents a teeny, tiny portion of that. I think what they did was absolutely fantastic. If it didn't work out for you because of your schedule or time-zone, that in no reflects anything on Sonokinetic IMO. Sometimes the ball bounces your way, sometimes it doesn't. They gave no preferential treatment to anyone, whether that was new customers, old customers, loyal customers, etc. IMO, they couldn't have done it better.
> Absolutely.


I agree. You know the saying, "Life isn't always fair" but the term "fairness" doesn't even apply in terms of generosity. If someone buys a meal for hungry person A, hungry person B isn't entitled to say "that's not fair, you have to buy meals for all of us". 
Sonokinetic decided to give away 4000 copies of a product they usually charge $99 for. That's darned generous.


----------



## Karsten Vogt (Dec 14, 2016)

I wasn't a customer yet. Now Delphi is on my list and Hurdy Gurdy. I'll just watch the rest of the christmas presents. 

I love the unusual stuff and Sonokinetic's approach of open Kontakt instruments (at least for Delphi) e.g. to load own impulse responses for the reverb. In my case the christmas present was successful for both sides. Well done, Sonokinetic.


----------



## Vastman (Dec 14, 2016)

I own several SK phrase libs and love them all...While I missed the freebe I KNOW they got lots of new customers... over at the Cakewalk forum most folks posting are totally new to SK and are loving the lib. BTW, I think this argument back and forth is totally stupid...it's like a trolling distraction... see, I'm even doing it!!!

Regardless, I think this "gifting" is awesome ; while I'm relatively poor, I gift all the time as in an ideal world, that would be the prevailing paradigm... But even here, in the real worlk, SK deserves to grow... they really do great work, update their GUI's, communicate with us and now, to top it off... might be introducing entirely new folks to dabbling in orchestrals. Most of the folks over there are NOT orchestrators and this is a perfect gift in their direction as well as a reward to those who were following them at the right moment...(darn it... still can't believe I missed it!!!)

I'll be getting it tonight, as soon as I can replenish my Ark'ed 2 depleted bank account!

Thanks, SK... luv you folks and really appreciate how ur evolving your GUI!


----------



## Daniel James (Dec 14, 2016)

Gah fuck. Missed it. Any good?

-DJ


----------



## Tom78 (Dec 14, 2016)

Daniel James said:


> Gah fuck. Missed it. Any good?
> 
> -DJ


Think you'll like it, based on the demos I've heard. I'm looking forward to seeing how it layers with other string libraries when it has downloaded!


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> I'm _from_ a different time zone.


Doubt it unless you've moved back to the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Wes Antczak (Dec 14, 2016)

Daniel, if it's something you might find useful, I think you can still get it for 50% off. Not as nice as free, but still a good deal. You have about 19 hours to decide!


----------



## gsilbers (Dec 14, 2016)

I would of liked some non chorded patterns so we could do one-liners.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 14, 2016)

Daniel James said:


> Gah fuck. Missed it. Any good?
> 
> -DJ



Yes it's good. Little limited but made up for by the sound quality and key switching.


----------



## Baron Greuner (Dec 14, 2016)

jononotbono said:


> Doubt it unless you've moved back to the Isle of Wight.



Only there for the festival in 70.


----------



## soundbylaura (Dec 14, 2016)

Wes Antczak said:


> I also promised myself that starting in January I am going to set up "Christmas fund" so that I'll be more prepared next year.



Couple years ago I made an entire Twitter 'List' of just music companies so I can keep up on Xmas/holiday freebies and sales. When Sonokinetic started the giveaway yesterday, my first notification was via the Twitter list, two hours before the email.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2016)

Baron Greuner said:


> Only there for the festival in 70.



I know. I'm just playing dear.


----------



## markleake (Dec 14, 2016)

Really don't understand the back & forth argument about a free give-away. All I know is I missed out on the freebie due to wrong timezone. 



Daniel James said:


> Gah fuck. Missed it. Any good?
> 
> -DJ




Is it any good? Downloading it now so I'll find out soon. But things I can say so far:
- Demos sound fantastic.
- Walkthroughs sound fantastic.
- It looks very flexible.
- It looks very easy to use.

Is it limited in what it can do? Yes, for sure. If its popular though, I'm sure SK will extend it to cover more material. Probably with a cost though.

Are we all going to be hearing these patterns a lot over the next few months? Probably.


----------



## jononotbono (Dec 14, 2016)

markleake said:


> Is it any good? Downloading it now so I'll find out soon. But things I can say so far:
> - Demos sound fantastic.
> - Walkthroughs sound fantastic.
> - It looks very flexible.
> ...



Looking forward to hearing your opinions once you have used it!


----------

